# Favorite color



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

What is your favorite Shad Rap colors for fall/winter Saugeye?
Mine is Fire tiger, what's yours?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had luck with white glass shad raps and green.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

clown and perch


----------



## alwayssnagged25 (Apr 20, 2018)

orange tiger uv


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't use Shad Raps, only use Vib E's. Besy color is Perch followed by a Chartreuse/White/Pink homemade. Plain unpainted jig head with a Gulp minnow works great also.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Don't use Shad Raps, only use Vib E's. Besy color is Perch followed by a Chartreuse/White/Pink homemade. Plain unpainted jig head with a Gulp minnow works great also.


Sometimes in a certain cove way east of columbus an everyone is tossing vibes/An traps an things get slow,tossing a shadrap or flicker will gettem going again,an usually get bigger fish. 

Not sure I have a favorite color shadrap they all work..


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

Firetiger or gold/black


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

gold with a purple back


----------



## PaddleTail (Nov 4, 2018)

A white belley purple back seems to do the trick for me on jerk baits.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

i still like black on gold.


----------

